# NCE LGB problem



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

First of all thanks to all who post here. The help I have received has been great. I decided on the NCE system and am quite happy so far. I am using a small loop of track right now indoors to learn. I am using the NCE power pro with JMRI software on the computer to program my on board LGB decoder. My problem is with an LGB Swiss motor car. I installed a phoenix P8. After setting up the address, all works well, forward reverse and sound. Head lights tail light all good. My problem is function 7 is used on the P8 for volume control which I would like to remain there but also controls the passenger section lights on the onboard decoder. How can I reassign this function? Sorry if this is a very basic question but as I said I am totally new to this.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The function can be remapped to another function button. Someone may come in to give better instructions on this subject.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you need the programming manual for your LGB decoder... then you can see IF it can be remapped to a different key. 

It might be easier to change the phoenix (though less desirable, I understand) if you cannot get the manual for the LGB decoder. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike - You need to identify the Swiss motor car you have and then look at the user guide. 
Try the database 
http://www.gbdb.info/ 

There are also a number of DCC decoders listedalong with user guides.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes the info needed to remap the LGB sound exists in other manuals. 

I have remapped the COKE sounds successfully by looking in many different LGB sound manuals for the info. 

I have not yet done the on board decoder sound remapping, just a sound car. 

Where is allaboutlgb for an answer???


----------



## muns (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the LGB part no for the motor car? 

Is it a factory fitted decoder?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

LGB 20390 and is a factory decoder 
Thanks


----------



## muns (Jul 24, 2008)

Check out the values in CVs 51 & 57 as these determine what keypress is needed for Output function 1 & 2 respectivly. 

If (as you say) Key7 is used to switch the interior lights on/off then i would suspect that one of these would be set to 7 or 15. 

Change the value to 1-8 (parallel mode onl;y) or 9-16 (parallel & serial modes, where 9 is key 1, 16 is key 8). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the info. I have a LGB 55045 programer coming on wednesday at which time I will give it a try. The nec with JMRI does not seem to see all things on LGB so I will try the LGB programer.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

mcgee: 

According to the user's manual, interior lighting is connnected to Function Terminal 1 (F1),and controlled by the value specified in CV51. The factory set value forCV 51 is 1, indicating that the previous owner may have changed it to 7 (a CV value of 1 means interior lighting is controlled by button 1 and buttons 2-8 are not used). 

Here is a link to the user's Manual: http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/5915DD7E68EAD6C705256C8B005129CB/$FILE/20390_052003.pdf 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Problem solved! Thanks for all the input. Between the LGB programmer and the Massoth software Mohammed was kind enough to email me it was almost too easy.


----------

